# A guy likes me!!!



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I just had to share this, I'm so amped. So, I have this massive crush on my guy friend and we hung out last night. He put his arm on the couch behind me, so I decided to test the waters and lean my head against his arm. He then moved his hand to enclose my shoulder. Before long, we were cuddling! I can't quite believe that a guy likes me! It's been so long since I've known for sure that a guy likes me that I'm just excited!  :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm so happy for you orchard!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awww, that's so great. Happy for you .


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats, so sweet.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

That's so cute. Yay!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww, that's cute


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Awesome!! I hope it works out for you two! *


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Awwww, that's too sweet. Enjoy


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You are so lucky you actually have a guy you like to like you back. That has never happened to me in my life. haha Anyways this is a great opportunity for you that not a lot of people get to have! Give eachother as much love as you both need.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Adorable =D


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome news! 
I have an uber crush on my best friend and I'm sure I'd probably die if the same thing happened =D


----------



## aigner (Dec 4, 2011)

So happy for you! Enjoy these awesome moments of falling in love...


----------



## DitsyBoi (Nov 6, 2011)

That reaction was so cute I think I might slightly love you too now <3


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

sweet.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

DitsyBoi said:


> That reaction was so cute I think I might slightly love you too now <3


Why thank you! :blush


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

orchdorch925 said:


> I just had to share this, I'm so amped. So, I have this massive crush on my guy friend and we hung out last night. He put his arm on the couch behind me, so I decided to test the waters and lean my head against his arm. He then moved his hand to enclose my shoulder. Before long, we were cuddling! I can't quite believe that a guy likes me! It's been so long since I've known for sure that a guy likes me that I'm just excited!  :clap:boogie:yay


D'awww that's adorable. I luff cuddling.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

This post brings back memories of when I was first dating my wife. Falling in love is an awesome feeling


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

khmerkid904 said:


> This post brings back memories of when I was first dating my wife. Falling in love is an awesome feeling


Awwwwwww! That's adorable! How long have you been married?


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

orchdorch925 said:


> Awwwwwww! That's adorable! How long have you been married?


8 years and 5 months


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

dontdreamitbeit said:


> Awesome news!
> I have an uber crush on my best friend and I'm sure I'd probably die if the same thing happened =D


why don't you ask him ?
but know if it turns out bad :um you'll lose both possible boyf. & friend relation :um


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Forex, that's what I worry about with this guy...


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

"i think" best way is to slowly build relationship and keep asking yourself is it going like you both want it , if not you still have time for both to stop and maybe keep normal friend rel. together if it is for you both important to keep.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's sweet!!! Congrats!


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

People are really happy for me and that is amazing. I LOVE YOU ALL!!


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

dontdreamitbeit said:


> Awesome news!
> I have an uber crush on my best friend and I'm sure I'd probably die if the same thing happened =D





forex said:


> why don't you ask him ? but know if it turns out bad :um you'll lose both possible boyf. & friend relation :um


I would only recommend she do that if her guy friend is shy... or if she'd be fairly comfortable with his knowing that she's into him even if he doesn't share the sentiment. Usually, a guy will tip off or outright tell a close, long time friend he's into her or him.

On the plus side, I don't believe guys have a problem with being friends with people that are attracted to them who they aren't attracted towards, which is why I suggested the second instance as an exception.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Aww, what a nice feeling!!! Good for you!


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

forex said:


> why don't you ask him ?
> but know if it turns out bad :um you'll lose both possible boyf. & friend relation :um


He knows I like him or at least knows I had feelings in the past because when we were in school someone I thought was my friend told him and then forwarded the email to me saying that he had "never thought of me that way". Things aren't awkward though, we just both kinda shrugged it off and now we're really really close but I guess I'm just scared that if I ask him now then it'll be too much for him to handle? :/


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

thats so cute! congrats=)


----------



## Brittany Shay (Dec 11, 2011)

This is sooooo sweet! Congrats!! I remember when I had my first kiss with my husband....butterfiles!!!  Such a wonderful feeling!!


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a crush on a girl, it's such a nice feeling  just hit me one day when I saw her smile...


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

And I am happy for you By the way...


----------

